# A Few Tins for Sale



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Shipping costs will be priority w/ DC#:*
1-3 tins = $6
4+ tins = $7

*payments accepted:*
prefer = cash, money order. 
if need be = [email protected]@l (+ 3% for fees).

-Please post in this thread which tins you're staking claim to, _then send me a PM when you're totally finished choosing what you want_, with a list and prices, payment method, etc. 
-my payment info (mailing address or PP) will be provided once you've done the above.
-by posting publicly, you stake claim to it, but i will only hold it for 2 days after your post, unless you confirm that you are buying the tin(s) via PM.
-this will also be posted on a couple other forums. first come, first served.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
Butera - Kingfisher '08 -- $10
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20
McClellands VA #22 - 50g '99 -- $18
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '05 -- $25
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '06 -- $24
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Dan Hamborger Beermaster -- $10
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 *x2* -- $10/ea
Samuel Gawith Black XX - '09 -- $10
Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture - '08 -- $7
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *3x* '06 -- $14/ea 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea

i actually have MORE tobacco to list, just haven't gotten to it yet.

now i have to clean out my PM box, i'm at 96%.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*CURRENTLY STILL AVAILABLE*​
*Shipping costs will be priority w/ DC#:*
1-3 tins = $6
4+ tins = $7

*payments accepted:*
prefer = cash, money order. 
if need be = [email protected]@l (+ 3% for fees).

-Please post in this thread which tins you're staking claim to, _then send me a PM when you're totally finished choosing what you want_, with a list and prices, payment method, etc. 
-my payment info (mailing address or PP) will be provided once you've done the above.
-by posting publicly, you stake claim to it, but i will only hold it for 2 days after your post, unless you confirm that you are buying the tin(s) via PM.
-this will also be posted on a couple other forums. first come, first served.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
Butera - Kingfisher '08 -- $10
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '05 -- $25
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '06 -- $24
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Dan Hamborger Beermaster -- $10
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 -- $10/ea
Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture - '08 -- $7
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *3x* '06 -- $14/ea 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll do the Kingfisher, Skiff Mixture, and Hamburger Beermustard


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I shall stake my claim on the Christmas Cheers 2005 and 2006, Mr. IHT!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*CURRENTLY STILL AVAILABLE*​
*Shipping costs will be priority w/ DC#:*
1-3 tins = $6
4+ tins = $7

*payments accepted:*
prefer = cash, money order. 
if need be = [email protected]@l (+ 3% for fees).

-Please post in this thread which tins you're staking claim to, _then send me a PM when you're totally finished choosing what you want_, with a list and prices, payment method, etc. 
-my payment info (mailing address or PP) will be provided once you've done the above.
-by posting publicly, you stake claim to it, but i will only hold it for 2 days after your post, unless you confirm that you are buying the tin(s) via PM.
-this will also be posted on a couple other forums. first come, first served.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
Butera - Kingfisher '08 -- $10 - reserved
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '05 -- $25 - reserved
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '06 -- $24 - reserved
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Dan Hamborger Beermaster -- $10 - reserved
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 -- $10/ea
Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture - '08 -- $7 - reserved
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *3x* '06 -- $14/ea 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump (should be up to date)

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 -- $10/ea
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *3x* '06 -- $14/ea 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 -- $10
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *3x* '06 -- $14/ea 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll take two of the '06 Escudos


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PM replied to with my info, i still have them for sale.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

johnmoss, just noticed your payment last night (i don't check that email very often). will PM you the DC # when i ship, which should be tomorrow.

up to date as of noon 5Jan11

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12 (reserved)
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 -- $10 (reserved)
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *1x* '06 -- $14 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

IHT said:


> johnmoss, just noticed your payment last night (i don't check that email very often). will PM you the DC # when i ship, which should be tomorrow.


Did this ship? - Thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

johnmoss said:


> Did this ship? - Thanks


shipping today, had a mandatory meeting yesterday afternoon, threw a wrench in my plans. i'll PM you the delivery confirmation #.

____________________

up to date as of noon 7Jan11

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12 (reserved)
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 -- $10 (reserved)
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *1x* '06 -- $14 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

johnmoss said:


> Did this ship? - Thanks


Since I can't get my PMs to open on my phone, here is uour DC #: 0310 3200 0000 7780 8090


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> Since I can't get my PMs to open on my phone, here is uour DC #: 0310 3200 0000 7780 8090


_"Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Out for Delivery

Your item is out for delivery at 9:33 am on January 10, 2011 in INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46239."_


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll take the Backwoods flake and will pay with pay pal. I dont have enough free time to do the money order thing. Shoot me a PM with payment info, Also If you have other Samuel Gawith tins I am interested.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

up to date as of noon 11Jan11

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
McClellands Blackwoods Flake - 100g '07 -- $20 (reserved)
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Esoterica Tilbury - '08 -- $12 (reserved)
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 - '09 -- $10 (reserved)
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *1x* '06 -- $14 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

up to date as of noon 18Jan11

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $10
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $30
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $23
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $22
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $22
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $15
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $28
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $16
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $25
Escudo - *1x* '06 -- $14 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $12/ea


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump, for price drop on most.
if you're interested, send me a PM.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $8
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $28
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $22
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $20
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $20
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $13
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $22
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $15
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $20
Escudo - *1x* '06 -- $11 
Escudo - *5x* '07 -- $10/ea


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, some awesome deals here! I'll be stopping back when I get some cash brother!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

another bump. not going any lower on the prices quoted in my last post, so if you're holding out for that, it ain't happenin'.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

2 tins of Escudo are on hold (one from '06, the other from '07).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

updated!
if you're interested, send me a PM.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $8
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $28
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $22
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $20
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $20
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $13
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $22
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $15
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $20
Escudo - *4x* '07 -- $10/ea


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

4 tins of Escudo on hold.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

What tins are still left on this thread? Is it just the Escudo that is gone? Thanks!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

updated, as of March 25th.
if you're interested, send me a PM.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $8
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '03 -- $28
McClellands Christmas Cheer - '07 -- $22
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $20
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $20
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $13
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $22
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $15
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $20


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

PM sent.

I forgot to ask the cost of sending the two tins of Christmas cheer.

PM me the total price please.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Pm'ing you back.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> Pm'ing you back.


re-sent a PM. disregard the first one, quoted the wrong prices. :brick:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

updated, as of April 4th.
if you're interested, send me a PM.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $8 *(ON HOLD, PENDING PAYMENT)*
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $20
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $20
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $13
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*97* -- $22
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $15
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*92* -- $20 *(ON HOLD, PENDING PAYMENT)*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump.
the PCCA and the Hermit tobaccos are now available again.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

UPDATED! as of 21Jun11
if you're interested, send me a PM.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 *x2* 50g -- $12/ea 
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $8 
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $20
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $20
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $13
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*1997* -- $22
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $15
PCCA - New World Flake 100g '*1992* -- $20

:dude:*OR....
$110 FOR EVERYTHING, SHIPPED!* _(was $142)_:dude:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

UPDATED! as of 29Jun11 (sold 2 tins last weekend)
if you're interested, send me a PM.

*FOR SALE:* 
Hermit - Captain Earle's Holiday's '06 50g -- $12 
Hermit - Vintage Series XVC2 50g -- $8 
Rattray Old Gowrie - 100g '07 -- $20
Rattray Black Virginia - 100g '07 -- $20
Paul Olsen - My Own Blend "The Mixture" - 100g '06 -- $13
Benjamin Hartwell - Signature Blend 50g '*1997* -- $22
Low Country Waccamaw - unknown age (around '07) -- $15

:dude:*OR....
$80 FOR EVERYTHING, SHIPPED!* _700 grams of tobacco from '07 or before, for $80 shipped_:dude:


----------

